# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm chọn chỗ ngồi khi đi máy bay

## duongtieu

Có những  khách hàng đi máy bay thường xuyên trên cùng một tuyến đường đến độ họ  biết rõ sơ đồ của ghế ngồi sẽ là 3-3; 2-3 hoặc 2-4-2 tùy lọai máy bay…  Và dựa vào đó họ sẽ yêu cầu nhân viên bán vé xếp họ ở ghế 4A (cửa sổ)  hoặc 10C (lối đi). Tuy nhiên bạn có thể yêu cầu được xếp chỗ như sau:  Lối đi;cửa sổ; gần lối đi, phía trước; gần cửa sổ, phía trước.                         



- Nếu bạn có thật nhiều tiền, hãy chọn cho mình ghế hạng nhất (First  Class), với chỗ ngồi này bạn có một bàn ăn lịch sự, chất lượng ghế cao  cấp, thoải mái ngủ, nghỉ và có nhiều phương tiện giải trí tiện nghi hơn  (nhạc, phim,báo chí...)

- Ở mức tiền ít hơn bạn có thể chọn ghế hạng thương gia (Business  Class), không phải riêng một góc trời nhưng cũng tương đối rộng rãi.

- Tuy nhiện, phần đông hành khách đi máy bay đi hạng ghế là E class = Economy Class. 

Tùy theo hãng hàng không, đôi khi các bạn có thêm sự lựa chọn là ghế  ngồi hạng Premium Economy class (W class), về chỗ ngồi, hạng này thường  tương tự như E class nhưng được cung cấp thêm một số bổ sung về phương  tiện giải trí, hỗ trợ dịch vụ tốt hơn, được ngả người ra nhiều hơn, bữa  ăn ngon hơn,...những hãng hàng không cung cấp loại ghế này có thể kể ra  như Japan Airlines, Việt Nam Airlines, Air France, Thailand Air... 
- Nếu đặt vé trực tuyến ( book online) không có gì khó khăn, bạn hãy  truy cập vào trang web của hãng hàng không lựa chọn, xem sơ đồ chỗ ngồi  rồi tự chọn lấy một chỗ ưng ý cho mình. Chú ý những ghế ngồi tô màu xanh  lá gợi ý đây là chỗ ngồi tốt.

Nếu bạn không được phép chọn chỗ ngồi, có lẽ là chuyến bay đang ở tình trạng có quá nhiều yêu cầu đặt chỗ (overbook).

- Nếu bạn dễ bị say khi tàu xe, hãy chọn cho mình chỗ ngồi ở phần giữa  ngay khu vực cánh máy bay vì đây là vị trí tốt nhất cho những người gặp  vấn đề này.

- Nên "check in" sớm hơn mọi người. Câu nói đầu tiên với nhân viên là  chào hỏi và kèm theo luôn đó là một đề nghị được ngồi "isle seat" (ghế  cạnh đường đi) và "close to the wind" ( vị trí ghế gần phần cánh máy bay  ). Tuy động cơ phản lực nằm trên cánh máy bay, nhưng người ngồi trên  cánh và trước cánh sẽ không bao giờ nghe gì cả... chỉ có những hàng ghế  sau đuôi ống phản lực sẽ gánh chịu hết những tiếng ồn đó.


- Cũng nên lưu ý, do cấu trúc máy bay đường dài, 4 động cơ phản lực, thì  phần đuôi máy bay khá dài. Đuôi càng dài, độ rung, dao động của phần  đuôi so với cánh càng lớn. Hãy tránh xa hàng ghế cuối cùng của chiếc máy  bay, vì thông thường hàng ghế này gần động cơ sẽ có nhiều tiếng ồn cũng  như bạn không thể ngửa ghế ra được. Thậm chí, ngồi trên những chiếc ghế  cuối cùng bao giờ cũng chóng mặt, say sóng nhiều hơn là những chiếc ghế  trên cánh.

- Hành khách nào có chiều cao và trọng lượng cơ thể quá khổ thì nên yêu  cầu nhân viên xếp mình ngồi ở hang ghế có cửa thoát hiểm, nơi khỏang  cách giữa các hàng ghế, đặc biệt là hàng ghế thoát hiểm luôn rộng hơn.  Nhưng không phải lúc nào yêu cầu này cũng được đáp ứng.

----------

